# Sim-Laberthread



## steffen0278 (19. Dezember 2013)

Hier alles rein, was sonst Off-Topic wäre. Aber es sollte im Entfertesten was mit Simracing (Games, Hardware (Lenkräder)) zu tun haben. Und denkt dran: Sauber bleiben.


----------



## loser321 (19. Dezember 2013)

Wie sauber, auf der sauberen Linie?


----------



## Bennz (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sim-Labberthreat*

na ab und zu die Desinfektions feuchtzelle frequentieren


----------



## Freakless08 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sim-Labberthreat*



> Labberthreat


Labbern? Sowas wie Schlabbern?


----------



## tonyx86 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sim-Labberthreat*

...oder sabbern


----------



## ak1504 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sim-Labberthreat*

Wär schön wenn der R3E Thread auch oben angepinnt werden könnte


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sim-Labberthreat*

Irgendwie konnte ich mir schon denken das das die ersten Kommentare sein werden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Sim-Labberthreat*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Wär schön wenn der R3E Thread auch oben angepinnt werden könnte


 
Angepinnt und der Name dieses Threa*d*s geändert in

Sim-Laberthread


----------



## ak1504 (20. Dezember 2013)

Danke


----------



## kaepernickus (20. Dezember 2013)

Weiß jemand wann heute ungefähr mit dem AC Update zu rechnen ist?


----------



## ak1504 (20. Dezember 2013)

Die kamen meist immer so 18-19 Uhr glaube ich.


----------



## kaepernickus (20. Dezember 2013)

Danke. Dann wird es heute leider nichts mehr mit antesten. 

Der neueste pCARS Build 632 ist raus. Ist der letzte Build bis 3. Jänner.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Dezember 2013)

Nix für ungut, aber der Titel _Sim-Laberthread_ ist für mich nicht eindeutig genug, da es in diesem Forumsbereich auch um andere Sportspiele (wie Fussball-_Sim_ulationen ) geht.
Ich wäre für eine Umbenennung in z.B. _Racesim-Laberthread_.


----------



## 1awd1 (22. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal ein gut gemachtes Video zum neuen Ruf in iracing. Zur Zeit wohl eins der besten Autos in der gesamten Simracing Welt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NldScyMlJqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
 Warum gibt es eigentlich keinen iracing Sammelthread hier im Forum?


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2013)

Kein Plan vielleicht fahren hier nich viele...

Ich hab jetzt 3 Monate zum testen und ja es is sehr rutschig in langsamen Kurven Oo...


----------



## 1awd1 (22. Dezember 2013)

was ist rutschig?


----------



## loser321 (22. Dezember 2013)

Der mx5 lol


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2013)

Ja beide und nich nur die ^^


----------



## loser321 (23. Dezember 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein gut gemachtes Video zum neuen Ruf in iracing. Zur Zeit wohl eins der besten Autos in der gesamten Simracing Welt.
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NldScyMlJqM
> 
> Warum gibt es eigentlich keinen iracing Sammelthread hier im Forum?



In welcher Class fährt man den?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Dezember 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich keinen iracing Sammelthread hier im Forum?


 Dann sollte mal (be-)schleunigst ein entsprechender Sammelthread eröffnet werden!


----------



## ak1504 (28. Dezember 2013)

Vor 12 Tagen erschienen für rFactor > 

*Honda NSX-R mod for rFactor by Niels Heusinkveld & Siim     *



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJqQWwDJlMg


Fährt sich wirklich nachvollziebarer als Assetto Corsa im Moment. Aber vielleicht hab ich noch nicht die richtigen Einstellungen für AC gefunden. 

Bei rFactor gibts ja nich viel im FFB Menü und sonst hab ich nur noch das Real Feel Plugin.


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Dann sollte mal (be-)schleunigst ein entsprechender Sammelthread eröffnet werden!


 
Einen Sammelthread sollte man aber auch zwingend mit Inhalt füllen. Ein Startbeitrag ohne ausführliche Informationen zum Spiel und den Inhalten ist sicher nicht würdig, angepinnt zu werden!


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Dezember 2013)

Recht hat er.  Ich kann ja mal was fertig machen.


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2013)

Der Thread existiert bereits. Das war eher ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl an den Ersteller.


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Dezember 2013)

Schon verstanden aber ich dachte mir ich mach was fertig und du könntest dann in deiner unendlichen Güte und mit der Macht eines Mods den Beitrag dann da einfügen!?


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2013)

Sprecht euch doch einfach untereinander ab. Über anderer Leute Thread werde ich sicher nicht mal eben so verfügen und Inhalte verändern.


----------



## Andregee (28. Dezember 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Vor 12 Tagen erschienen für rFactor >
> 
> *Honda NSX-R mod for rFactor by Niels Heusinkveld & Siim *
> 
> ...



Der Nils hat es auch irgendwie drauf eine vernünftige Physik zu generieren. Er hat ja auch zeichnet sich ja auch für die Formula Trucks und Game Stock Car zuständig und das ist für mich so ziemlich genial zu fahren, die Freude kommt mir bei AC auch nicht auf im Vergleich.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Dezember 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Einen Sammelthread sollte man aber auch zwingend mit Inhalt füllen. Ein Startbeitrag ohne ausführliche Informationen zum Spiel und den Inhalten ist sicher nicht würdig, angepinnt zu werden!


 


1awd1 schrieb:


> Recht hat er.  Ich kann ja mal was fertig machen.


 Ja, macht mal. Auf absehbare Zeit komme ich nicht dazu, ihr habt meinen 'Segen'.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Mai 2014)

*Leichenthread ausgrab...*

Hab mit meiner neuen Hardware mal wieder 'ne Runde Race 07/GTR-Evolution gezockt. Holla, mit ingame max-Settings hab ich meist fps von 400 bis teilweise 500-600, selbst auf der Nordschleife! 
Zufällig bin ich über die Monster-Strecke (72 KM!!) "Targa Florio" gestolpert. Nach einer Runde mit dem BMW E30... völlig fix und alle! Die Strecke nimmt und nimmt kein Ende, ächz. 
Aber selbst da hab ich meist weit über 100 fps.

Also im Nvidia-Treiber für's Game noch ein paar Optimierungen eingestellt (u.a. 8x AF, 8x FSAA), schon sieht's etwas besser aus und es sind immer noch mehr als genug Reserven vorhanden. Auch Targa ist mit diesen Einstellungen noch spielbar (ca. 50-90 fps).

Es geht halt nichts über _brute force_.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit mit GT Legends... Verwende bei allen alten Titeln 4xMSAA+4xSGSSAA...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. Mai 2014)

Ich bin auf der Bierbude auch ein paar mal Targa Florio gefahren (Server5 only) , habe aber glaube ich nie eine Runde beendet. 
Die ersten 5-10 Minuten bin ich meistens auswendig sauber durchgeheizt und den restlichen Teil der Strecke nach Gefühl gefahren.


----------



## raceandsound (17. Juni 2014)

Bin zwar immer wieder Sim gefahren, aber ist auch schon eine Zeit her (rfactor, GTR, etc...)
Jetzt nach dem LeMans Wochenende gribbelt es wieder und da dachte ich mir, ich frag mal hier bei den Profis nach.
Gibt es eine Sim wo Langstreckenrennen ala NOS, LeMans, Sebring und SPA fahrbar sind?
Wäre auch cool mit Klassikern ala E30 M3 bis hin zu aktuellen Fahrzeugen.
Kann ruhig auch älter, kostenpflichtig und per Mods erweiterbar sein (Strecken/Fahrzeuge).

Danke,
Race


----------



## ak1504 (17. Juni 2014)

Wie meinst das mit Langstreckenrennen ? Die Kurse an sich sind in vielen Sims verfügbar jedenfalls.


----------



## raceandsound (17. Juni 2014)

Sorry, war ein wenig ungenau...

Eine Sim, wo man per Mod an einem SP/MP Langstreckenrennen teilnehmen kann.

z.Bsp ein 2/4/6 oder 12 Stunden Rennen auf Sebring/Le Mans/Spa mit der aktuellen LMP und GT-Klasse.

Oder mit einer irgendeiner GT Klasse im Multiplayer auf der NOS fahren.

Welche Sim wäre dafür am besten geeignet und natürlich auch gut besucht/verbreitet, um mal hin und wieder gegen 20 oder mehr Leute zu fahren?


----------



## Andregee (18. Juni 2014)

Rfactor2 bietet 2/4/6/8/12 24H Rennen gegen die KI und Online an. Lemans exisitiert, grafisch ansprechend allerdings nur die 91-96er Version, die aktuelle ist in Arbeit. Als Mod empfehle ich den United Racing Design Mod 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hxn4rxUpdE

Hier ein Fahrzeug daraus auf der besagten Strecke.

hier der mod

UnitedRacingDesign

Hier gibts RF2

http://rfactor.net/web/rf2/rfactor2-purchase/

hier eine Contentübersicht


http://rfactor.net/web/rf2/rf2dl/

Raceroom bietet auch Prototypen an, ist aber nicht fertig bezüglich Multi und Lemans gibts auch nicht. Cars wird LMP  und Lemans enthalten, gibts aber erst ab November zu kaufen.


Die Prototypen sind in Arbeit.

Aktuell findet man im Netz einen Audi R18 und einen Rebellion, die sind aber nicht von so hoher Güte.

die wirkliche Eventwelle hast du allerdings verpaßt bezüglich Lemans, Rf2 empfielt sich aber imho dennoch, da das Fahrgefühl schon zum besten am Markt gehört und das Simfeatureleve aktuell noch einzigartig ist.


----------



## 1awd1 (18. Juni 2014)

Man sollte aber auch noch erwähnen, dass der rf2 Multiplayer ziemlich tot ist. Da mal auf die schnelle nen gut besuchts Langstreckenrennen zu finden dürfte eher schwierig werden.  Wenn überhaupt, dann geht das über Forenevents oder Ligen, wobei auch da in rf2 eher wenig bis gar nichts los ist. Wird dann also eher auf Rennen gegen die KI hinauslaufen.


----------



## raceandsound (18. Juni 2014)

Danke!

Virtua LM für RF/RF2 habe ich gestern gefunden und mich ein wenig eingelesen, gefällt mir sehr gut.

Beim Stöbern noch entdeckt, daß ich GTR2/Evo, Race 07 und Rfactor zu Hause habe.
RF2 werde ich mir noch genauer ansehen und RRE habe ich auch schon runtergeladen.

Wird ein hartes Wochenende werden!^^


----------



## Andregee (18. Juni 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Man sollte aber auch noch erwähnen, dass der rf2 Multiplayer ziemlich tot ist. Da mal auf die schnelle nen gut besuchts Langstreckenrennen zu finden dürfte eher schwierig werden.  Wenn überhaupt, dann geht das über Forenevents oder Ligen, wobei auch da in rf2 eher wenig bis gar nichts los ist. Wird dann also eher auf Rennen gegen die KI hinauslaufen.


 
Wie ich sagte die Lemans Welle ist vorbei, am Wochenende war da einiges im Angebot, wobei man Langstreckenrennen wohl nirgends wirklich public finden wird. In Rfactor2 grassiert irgendwie die Offlinefahrerseuche, keine Ahnung warum, aber im Isi Forum liest man von vielen Fahrern die bewußt aufs offline fahren setzen.
Ich behelfe mir mit dem ein oder anderen indem wir selbst Server eröffnen und das mangelnde FAhrerfeld mit KI auffüllen, das ist besser als gegen einen Haufen Wrecker anzutreten und man hat dennoch Spaß unter Kumpels

Ansonsten empfehle ich SRT-SimRacingTeam.   Da gibts jeden Sonntag ein Rennen mit den EGT und T5 Mod im Wechsel als Vorbereitung auf den Ligabetrieb. Das T5 Ligarennen war eigentlich immer gut besucht, 20 Leute +.
Aktuell habe ich mich auf Projet-Race.de angemeldet. da finden jetzt auch ein paar TEstrennen statt, bevor man mit dem EGT Mod eine Saison fahren wird


----------



## ak1504 (18. Juni 2014)

Cool gleich mal angemeldet 

Next Race 10.7.


----------



## steffen0278 (9. Juli 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Bin zwar immer wieder Sim gefahren, aber ist auch schon eine Zeit her (rfactor, GTR, etc...)
> Jetzt nach dem LeMans Wochenende gribbelt es wieder und da dachte ich mir, ich frag mal hier bei den Profis nach.
> Gibt es eine Sim wo Langstreckenrennen ala NOS, LeMans, Sebring und SPA fahrbar sind?
> Wäre auch cool mit Klassikern ala E30 M3 bis hin zu aktuellen Fahrzeugen.
> ...



Schade, zu spät gesehen. Solche Rennen bin ich bis vor kurzem auch gefahren. 3h, 4h, 8h, 12h, 24h. LeMans, NOS, Sebring. LMP, GT3, F1 78.
24h de la Sarth (dürfen nicht 24h von LeMans nennen wegen den Rechten) war letztes Wochenende. Hier mal die kompletten 24h im Stream. Bei Fragen zu Rennteams PN an mich.

Trailer 2014:
SR 24h de la Sarthe 2014 - Trailer English - Dailymotion-Video

24h live Part 1:
Part 1 - SR 24h de la Sarthe 2014 - 28.06.2014 - Deutsch - Dailymotion-Video


Rechts auf der Seite kannst du durch die Verschiedenen Parts schalten. Viel Spass. 
PS: Der Fahrer von dem sie am Anfang reden war ein Teamkollege aus unserem Rennteam


----------



## ak1504 (31. August 2015)

*Stock Car Extreme
*
Main changelog for v1.38:


Content


Cars:
Added Super V8 series.
Tracks:
Added Modern Montreal.
Features & fixes:


Minor Jacarepagua Historic LOD fixes;
Updated trackside ads;
Fixed error with 2 F3 talent files;
Adjusted F-Extreme gear & final drive ratios to better match 2015 standards;
Updated off-track & rumblestrip sounds in closed cockpit cars.


Please direct your bug reports to this thread.


Stock Car Extreme v1.38 released | RaceDepartment


----------



## ak1504 (29. Dezember 2015)

AUTOMOBILISTA - MOTORSPORTS SIMULATOR IS COMING TO STEAM ON Q1 2016!


AUTOMOBILISTA - MOTORSPORTS SIMULATOR IS COMING TO STEAM ON Q1 2016! | RaceDepartment


----------



## ak1504 (10. Januar 2016)

Das Jahr 2015 in der Sim Welt

Sim Racing: Looking back on 2015 | RaceDepartment


----------



## ak1504 (31. Juli 2018)

Simbin Studios UK Ltd  on LinkedIn: "We are looking for an experienced Vehicle Physics Programmer to work on an exciting Racing Title!
You will be responsible for the implementation and improvement of all physics systems for current and future projects, working closely with other teams both internal and external to help us shape technology powering next-gen racing games.
Interested? Get in touch - careers@simbin.com
#gaming #physics #racing #programmers #coders
"

Simbin Studios UK Ltd  on LinkedIn: "Ssshhhhh    #gamedevelopment #gamedevelper #art "


----------



## Firefox83 (8. August 2018)

gibt es Simbin immer noch? hatte dazumal GTR2 geliebt...

andere Frage, wer spielt hier schon Sim-Racing mit einer VR Brille? Ist das zu empfehlen?

oder fährt ihr mit Multimonitoren? z.B. 3 Stücke? Reicht dann eine GPU bei 3 Monitore?


----------



## ak1504 (8. August 2018)

SimBin gibt es wieder.


----------



## onlygaming (8. August 2018)

Dachte die wären dicht, haben die jetzt noch was mit RaceRoom zutun?


----------



## ak1504 (11. August 2018)

Nanu was ist denn das ? 

https://twitter.com/Catalyst_Games/status/1027837049804599296


----------



## onlygaming (11. August 2018)

Und ich dachte das Auto auf dem Teaser Bild wäre ein McLaren 650S GT3  

Mal sehen wo die auf der GC sind


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2018)

Confirmed! GTR 3, The Official FIA World Endurance Championship Game | RaceDepartment


----------



## onlygaming (12. August 2018)

Das nächste Spiel ohne Nordschleife  
Denke GTR 3 wird es sehr schwer haben gegen ACC iRacing und dem sich mittlerweile "schnell" entwickelndem  rFactor 2


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2018)

GTR3 WEC Game noch mehr Confirmed: Confirmed! GTR 3, The Official FIA World Endurance Championship Game | Page 6 | RaceDepartment

Warum sollte es ein alleiniges WEC Game schwer haben ? Das ist Unsinn.

Aber generell kann man sagen das es das Simracing Genre immer schwer hat und haben wird.

Die Masse der Spieler interessiert sich lieber für schlechlaufende, langweillige Ballerspiele wie der Pubg Schrott und vergoldet den Entwicklern für ihre Unfähigkeit den Allerwertesten oder sie pumpen wie blöde Geld für Fake Content in GTA Online und killen Singleplayer Games von Rockstar 

Schöne neue Welt


----------



## onlygaming (12. August 2018)

Hahaha, nun gut das stimmt schon, auch schade das man mehr oder weniger schief angeguckt wird wenn man als Hobbys "Motorsport" angibt  
#makemotorschpochtgreatagain


----------



## ak1504 (13. August 2018)

Confirmed! GTR 3, The Official FIA World Endurance Championship Game | Page 16 | RaceDepartment


----------



## Firefox83 (14. August 2018)

cool das GTR3 doch nicht tot ist. Mit GTR2 hatte ich früher an Online Meisterschaften teilgenommen. Die Sim war ganz gut und die Fahrphysik sehr gut umgesetzt! 

welche gute Sim Racing Spiele könnt ihr heute empfehlen? F1 2018 wird vermutlich völlig Arcade sein, so kenne ich das noch von früher. Oder hat sich da auch etwas getan?

Gibt es mittlerweile auch eine gute Rally Simulation?


----------



## onlygaming (15. August 2018)

Eine WEC Season mit nem 919 Hybrid / TS050 (Audi mag ich wegen dem TDI Sound nicht ) bockt in GTR 3 bestimmt mega hart.

Weiß jemand schon von welchem Jahr die Lizenzen sind? 
der Super Season 2018/19? Dann bleibt einem für eine LMP1 H "Karriere" eh nur der Toyota.


----------



## ak1504 (28. August 2018)

Exclusive: GTR3 Interview


Exclusive: GTR3 Interview | RaceDepartment


----------



## onlygaming (29. August 2018)

Hm klingt nicht mehr so berauschend, aber der erste Eindruck ist ja Wichtig. 
Mal sehen was daraus wird, in 2 Wochen steht mit Assetto Corsa Competizione erstmal mehr oder weniger ein Nachfolger für GTR 2 an


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2018)

Verstehe nicht was alle mit ACC=GTR3 haben nur weil es Kunos mal gebacken bekommt ne Rennserie zu lizensieren ^^ Die können machen was sie wollen aber das wird für mich nie was mit GTR zu tun haben was die Italiener programmieren, das ist und bleibt AC.


----------



## onlygaming (30. August 2018)

Ich meinte in dem Sinne das GTR 2 damals die Fia GT Meisterschaft abgebildet hat, und ACC nun die Blancpain GT Series abbildet. 

Mal sehen wie Arcadeig GTR3 wird, das wird der spannende Punkt werden. Wenn es wie F1 2018 wird kann ich damit leben, aber ein Forza Motorsport 7,5 Brauch ich da jetzt nicht.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## V3CT0R (12. Juni 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich eine VR-Brille nur für Racing-Games? Also ohne diese Controller?
Einfach aufsetzen und sich wie im Wagen fühlen wäre genial. Aber eben: Da lohnt es sich nicht +500 Euro dafür auszugeben.


----------



## WaldemarE (12. Juni 2019)

Lenovo Explorer ab €' '277,77 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## V3CT0R (12. Juni 2019)

Cool, vielen Dank  Muss ich mal einen Blick drauf werfen.


----------



## julbo (17. Juli 2019)

Meine Rennspiele, alles nie Digital Veröffentlicht.

NEC Multisync LCD 1970NX, 75Hz 1280x1024 Monitor.

Entwickler gibt es auch alle nicht mehr.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Juli 2019)

Du warst doch gestern noch bei Hardwareluxx und warst gleich gebannt nachdem komplett die Fassung verloren hast weil jemand "Was ?" auf deinen Post antwortete...

Da muss man aber fragen was willst du uns denn mitteilen ? Das du ne Games Sammlung hast ? Ja gut schön.


----------



## julbo (17. Juli 2019)

hmmmmmmm jaaaaaahh hmmmmmmm jaaaaaaaaahh hmmmmmmmm jaaaaaaaaaahh


----------



## julbo (18. Juli 2019)

Hab die Tage zum ersten mal NFS Porsche gespielt, auch das Brennender Asphalt zum ersten mal.


----------



## julbo (19. Juli 2019)

Sorry für den Doppelpost.

Wollte nur noch mal sagen, Entwickler die es nicht mehr gibt, das sind die Einzigst guten Spiele.

Gibt es den Entwickler noch, dann taugen die spiele von dem alle nichts.

Somit hab ich Rally Trophy nicht mehr, der Rest sind alles Entwickler die es nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## DARPA (19. Juli 2019)

Hmmm ok cool


----------



## julbo (19. Juli 2019)

Rally Trophy hat Performanceprobleme.

Auf Expert kann ich nur mit dem Alpine Auto Fahren, die anderen sind zu schwer zu kontrollieren.

NFS 4 und 5 ich glaube auch das dritte, Motocross Mania und Rally Championship Xtreme, in den Spielen gibt es auch Leuchttürme.


----------



## Galford (19. Juli 2019)

Das ist aber der Sim-Laberthread. Sim = Simulation. 

Die NFS Spiele sind aber keine Simulationsrennspiele. Mercedes-Benz World Racing auch nicht.

Es gibt aber ein NFS Unterforum.


----------



## julbo (19. Juli 2019)

wessich net gagaaaa

alles spiele die auf 60Hz keine Probleme mit Performance haben, mein Monitor kann 75Hz.

Rally Trophy hat auch Performanceprobleme mit 144Hz, so ein unwirkliches Ruckeln beim Lenken.

Rally Championship Xtreme mit 144Hz das Flüssigste überhaupt.

Beschäftige mich schon länger damit.

Hab auch noch einen Benq XL2420T 144Hz, nutze ich aber nicht mehr.

Warm_Up mit 144Hz, Autos Fahren nicht los.
Mit 60 Hz geht das. auch einwandfrei mit 60Hz Monitor.
Da meiner 75Hz hat, hab ich da bald 80 FPS.
Funktioniert aber Problemlos.

Spielt sich nicht wie 80FPS, das läuft und spielt sich vom aller feinsten.


----------



## onlygaming (20. Juli 2019)

Leute gibts^^ 

Weiß wer was neues zu GTR 3? Das was man so lesen konnte war ja nicht so hardcore Simlastig.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juli 2019)

Muss es ja auch nicht immer sein oder ?


----------



## onlygaming (21. Juli 2019)

Nö aber es war halt die Erwartung das es sich an GTR 2 orientiert, daher waren ja auch viele überrascht das es eher nicht so auf Simulation getrimmt sein soll.


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2019)

SimBin - We are racing


----------



## ak1504 (28. Dezember 2020)

*SimBin Discord steht:* 



__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1343548107020263427

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hey! Sorry we have been quiet for so long and the inconsistent activity on our social channels (when we were more active). At SimBin we are just as anxious to share all our progress on GTR3, as you are to hear it!

This past year we have been directing all our resources and attention internally with the goal of releasing GTR3 in the best state possible. Finally after all this time working on GTR3, we are close to releasing a lot more information. We also have some huge news lined up to share with you soon! However, we do have to ask for you to wait just a little longer, but it will be worth it!

We do have some exciting news to share today!

To prove that we are back for good this time around we are opening our official Discord! Which means we can never lock ourselves away to tinker with GTR3 without you seeing, ever again. The GTR3 Official Discord is the place to ask questions and offer suggestions. There will even be polls and suggestion channels so you could see your ideas contributing to the final release of GTR3! 

The Discord isn’t just for asking questions either. Joining will also unlock weekly updates about the game, the ability to participate in polls (which will shape the final release of GTR3) and you may even unlock beta access if you’re active enough!
If you have any questions about GTR3 or about SimBin in general please ask away here or for a faster reply ask in our Discord 

**please click the checkered flag in the rules channel to join!**

https://discord.gg/t8a4mx6pxs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackman2106 (1. Januar 2021)

Moin. Hat zufällig jemand hier so nein Rig am Start









						RS6 COCKPIT – Trak Racer
					






					www.trakracer.eu


----------



## zinki (16. Januar 2021)

Nein. 
Ich würde aber eher was von SimLab empfehlen. Durch die Alu-Profile bist du sehr flexibel bei Änderungen/Erweiterungen (auch mit Holz). 

Ist quasi wie Lego und man findet immer iwas, was man noch machen will/kann (bspw Getränkehalterung, Tatstaturarm, triple Screen, Hand bremsen/Shifter Halterung, etc). 

Oder gleich komplett selbst aus Alu-Profilen (Baumarkt, Kollegen der vllt ne Firma hat, etc), Winkel, Nut Steine und manche "Platten" von Motedis, Schrauben ausm Baumarkt.


----------



## Blackman2106 (19. Februar 2021)

So, das Rig ist vorläufig fertig. Da ich keine Vesa Halterung da hatte, hab ich mir was einfallen lassen und den Moni anderweitig festgemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xsicht (6. April 2021)

Hey, hättest du einen Link zu dem von dir genutzen Sitz und den Halterungen welche and die Alu Profile gehen ?

danke


----------



## Blackman2106 (8. April 2021)

Moin, auch hier unterwegs. Du bist ja auch bei Igor unterwegs. Ich gucke mal. Der Sitz ist auf den mitgelieferten Aluprofilen befestigt, mit den originalen Sitzschienen.
Hier der Link  https://www.mbgtc.de/Teileart/Innenausstattung/Sitze/
Da gibts unzählige Sitze, du musst nur drauf achten, das sie mechanisch verstellbar sind (oder halt ne kleine Batterie ran und dann sind sie elektr. verstellbar). Wenn du jetzt noch jemand bei Mercedes kennst, dann bekommst meist noch Rabatt auf den Sitz und der Versand kostet nix bzw. nur paar Euro. Am besten funktionieren Sitze der Baureihe W176, W/R156 oder W117. (Sind alles die gleichen Sitze)


----------



## ak1504 (2. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JsCwdixVCJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

